# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  cc member - abscond

## Tony Alberts

Hi

My sister and myself are members of a cc each having 50% what are the implication or procedures if one of the members abscond

I look forward to hearing from you

----------


## Dave A

That sounds like a messy problem. Ultimately it would be best to track down the absconding member and get consent/agreement on how to proceed, but failing that:

My thought is it might be an idea to wind up the CC for a clean finish. It would have to be preceeded by serving appropriate notices calling for meetings and resolutions to the absconding member's registered address for notices.

Another option would be to excercise a buy/sell agreement if there is one in place (often there isn't  :Frown:  ), following similar notification procedures as above.

Any idea why the member might have absconded?

----------

